# Road bike body position animation-thingy



## zakyr (Jun 18, 2012)

I saw a couple days ago a site that had a stick figure-like animation for different road bike scenarios (i.e hill climbing)....

I thought I saw it on a manufacturers site but cant find it. 

Anyone know where this is?


----------

